# aqua soil vs netlea question



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I have read about a post on TPT forum and GTAA about netlea by a forum member and tried to contact him/her but i do not think they frequent this forum anymore. 

I would liek to find out what are your thoughts about the ADA substrate system, the whole shebang of soil, power sand, penac and bacter additives? AI said ADA soil being less effective now, is that true too?

I read that netlea will turn to mush, does it have to be replaced? what if i dont replace it and what is the worst case scenario? Would ADA substrate system turn to mush too and has anyone compared their longevity side by side yet? 

SORRY to ask so many questions its just that its hard deciding the right substrate system. I am not going for a bee shrimp tank but more of a planted tank with some neo shrimp. I was thinking of doing iwagumi style aquascaping and i dont think eco complete or flourite would be has easy to aquascape as either of these two products. 

Hope to pick everyones brain about this.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

questions have been answered thx!


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Would you mind posting the answers here I would like to know


----------



## iam.mike (Jan 25, 2012)

Me three if you don't mind thx



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

The forum member told me that they never went with ADA substrate system and that if you put netlea tanks and ada tanks side by side you probably cant tell which system had the $180 worth of powder sprinkled underneath it. But some people do swear by ADA's substrate system but i think i sorta agree its more like a marketing gimmick. 

His experience with netlea is that it does eventually break down and will probably break down faster when tap water is used. Suggested me to use RO water and to remineralize the soil, as that would make it last a little bit longer. 

I was not able to find out the longevity of ADA substrate system and would still like to find out about that but as substrate goes both will grow plants the same way. 

Also, Netlea is cheaper and i am leaning towards that for my first starfire tank just to get a hang of things. But both options i think he mentioned does limit me to keeping bee shrimp type species. 

I have just asked him/her about what would happen if the soil breaks down and what will be the worst case scenario is not replaced.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

How would RO water remineralize the soil? I was under the impression that RO water had no minerals left within it?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

no he said to use RO water and then re mineralize it. sorry i worded it wrongly


----------

